# Lansing MI RC Club!!!



## ozzgood2001 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Slipstream Racing Club*​

http://www.myspace.com/slipstreamracingclub​
Here it is folks!! We are gonna try our best to make this work and keep it organized for all you Local radio controlled enthusiasts. Make sure you check out our site link and read our mission statement to get a better understanding our goals. Basically we wanna re-light the flame here in the lansing area for the off-roaders!!! you on road guys are invited too...i guess  . We plan to be on the track this weekend at Grand Woods Park. starting the day off with a lil track cleanup with rakes n shovels. We do plan to make some improvements at the track this summer, but first we just want everyone to get out show some support and dust off the cobwebs !!! hope to see some of ya'll there!!! email us if youd like [email protected]


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Jun 22, 2006)

Be sure to check out our site!! we gots lotsa pics and videos from last weekends meet! we had 13 trucks on the track not bad for a first meeting!! hope to see a few of ya out there!!!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Jun 22, 2006)

The new track is up and running folks!! check us out!! and see the new pics!!


----------



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

*off road talk*



ozzgood2001 said:


> The new track is up and running folks!! check us out!! and see the new pics!!


You need to at this to the off road forum. 
Whats the schedule???


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

Sounds like a road trip.


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

Ozzgood2001,

You should start your thread in the Offroad Forum (More Exposure).


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

Here is the link that a lot of the West Guys chat on.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=160589&page=1&pp=30


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

any racing this weekend


----------

